# Japshow 2011 Video's



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are some video's from the japshow 2011, I am loading them as I write this so check back as I add more here..

These where taken with my Iphone 4

Feel free to add your own here....:thumbsup:





















More to follow....:thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I do want to know why john bradshaw had a man in a nice pink toto and lycra with him.

It was a bet which he lost......


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

jim-lm said:


> I do want to know why john bradshaw had a man in a nice pink toto and lycra with him.
> 
> It was a bet which he lost......


It was a bet over a game of pool which he lost :runaway:


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

nice videos mate


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Julio2906 said:


> It was a bet over a game of pool which he lost :runaway:



That was over a game of pool..... Hats off to the bloke to hold his side of the bet and wear what he did...:thumbsup:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

JayJay said:


> nice videos mate



:thumbsup: cheers jay, I'm quite surprised the quality from the Iphone4


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

All the video's I have are now loaded on the first post


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

jim-lm said:


> That was over a game of pool..... Hats off to the bloke to hold his side of the bet and wear what he did...:thumbsup:


Yep it was me. hahaha

If i won the game i was going to be driving project Gtst for a whole JDS round


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Madden said:


> Yep it was me. hahaha
> 
> If i won the game i was going to be driving project Gtst for a whole JDS round



Good on you madden for honouring the bet dude, you did look sexy...:nervous:
The video above with John has your sexy number in it...:thumbsup:

Ps careful with your bets next time dude.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

VRB + Pool = pink Tutu :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

soz for the poor quality but you get the idea :clap:


----------

